# Aragoo



## Aragoo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi please assist, I’m going to the UK soon from SA to visit family, I currently hold a SA passport and British passport. Do I travel on my SA passport or British from SA? And then do I leave the UK on which passport.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

My family and I are in the same position, we leave and enter the UK on a British passport but enter and leave SA on an SA passport. It is illegal as a due national not to enter and leave SA with an SA passport. Admittedly, I have entered and left SA with a UK passport as recently as last Christmas since I was applying for a new SA passport. Nothing really happened but technology might have been improved since and others might have different experiences.


----------



## Aragoo (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Sean.Nicolas (Aug 16, 2013)

HI thanks, But can i leave on a one way ticket?


----------

